# I have a very talented puppy...yuk!



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee, all by himself, can GET RID OF THE DINGLEBERRIES FROM HIS BUM!!!:jaw: 

After he pooped this morning, he did the dance he does when there is a dingleberry infringing :drum: ...then he stopped, so I thought it fell on its own.

Nooooo...he was able to reach it and pull it off with his mouth uke: during his dance!

He ran to the deck and I noticed you know what next to him, pried open his jaw, and shook his head until the piece he had in his mouth fell outuke: uke: 

Now how talented is that...I'm so proud of my little boy and all that he has learned uke: Maybe he's just sparing me the job--how thoughtful he is


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How lucky can you get to have a puupy clean it's own dingleberrys? I'm not going to mention this trick to Smarty, it took her too long to get over eating poop.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, he's a limber little guy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is talent! lol

Gucci hasn't figured that one out yet....though, I know she would probably do anything to spare herself of those dreaded butt baths. eeks. I have to keep bottle of shampoo by the sink now, just for those special moments. 

It would be nice if they could pick the twigs and mulch out of their fur too! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL. I wish Cash limited himself to dingleberries!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer does flips in the grass to dislodge the clingons.. its pretyf funny to watch..
I trimmed his but hair quite short last bath, so I hope it will solve the problem for a bit.. 

Perhaps they can breed away from this with the HSD??? lol


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp could care less if he has poop stuck to his butt. He just keeps on playing! And he knows when i am coming for him it means a butt wash. So he takes off doing the RLH. Too funny!!

I have to say, i was reading this thread at my desk at work & i started to laugh out loud at Jans description. My co-workers were like 'whats so funny". I was like......'um, nothing!' They just wouldnt understand!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well...

The HSD probably has such "silky" coat it just ***rolls*** gracefully off the coat. 

Hehe

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish.........Dreamer is considered a HSD and her poop sticks just like the rest of them!ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow. Did you register her with the HSD? Why not Tripp?

Kara


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha...well..at least it's only dingleberries. Everyday I come home to a clean floor in my kitchen..after 9 hours of capote being home alone. I know he can't hold it that long but I like to believe he can!! lol


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Since my breeder bred Dreamer she is the one who is handling all of that. I am sure Tripp is but was not used for breeding, so it isnt as important to her breeding line. Havanese or HSD, really doesnt matter to me! 'Used'-that sounds terrble, doesnt it?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, having your post open on my large screen here, all I can see are those smileys throwing up everywhere!!!!! LOL

Ryan wrote: *"Perhaps they can breed away from this with the HSD??? lol"*

*LMBO!!!!!! *I almost fell off my chair! ound: ound: ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are sooo funny!! and Havee is amazing!! My guys just walk around shaking their butts in hopes to dislodge it, or schooch on the floor. I dont think I want to start the bad habit of eating ones own poop uke: 
Laurie
I too started to laugh out lound when I read it, and my sons girlfriend asked what I was laughing at. Shannon, you are right, I am not sure that too many people would understand!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You guys are just too funny!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

It's a good thing Havee is a boy--

a little girl wouldn't do that would she?

It was a poop filled day--he pooped on the dining room area rug too today...this was me :rant: :rant: :rant: 

and that was after I uke: uke: uke: after the dingleberry incident. 

So I gated him in the kitchen because there was no way he was getting into the dining room again after what he pulled...

and he jumped over the gate 2x's, so I :rant: :rant: :rant: , raised the gate...

and he slithered UNDER it!!!!

You just have to laugh sometimes:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL ound:

Clever lil' ones aren't they? hehe

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

When she was younger, I thought it was so thoughtful of Smarty to do her pee and poops in the edge of the woods and not on the lawn. Now I know it was "let's see how much stuff we can get caught in this hair before Mom catches on". 

I've tried to tell all of you a butt brush before you go out works wonders on the hang-ons. Not one since we started this have I had to do a but washing. I bet I shouldn't have said that. Knock on wood.


----------



## chrismom (Jun 22, 2007)

This IS a funy thread- a good laugh is great after a busy day!!!


----------



## chrismom (Jun 22, 2007)

we have found that if they get leaves, etc stuck in the fur that the easiest thing is to blow them out with a big dog blower dryer


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A butt brush? Really? Just a quick brushing prevents poopy fur?

Oh, yes..the mulch. She goes STRAIGHT for the mulch. ESPECIALLY, right after her bath! ound: I swear, she knows it drives me mad. I just LOVE Picking twigs out of her butt fur! (not!) The worst one was when she tried to bury a bone (chicken jerky) in the mulch. Not only was her head covered in sticks (she looked like an alien), she got a big mat right by her nose!!! *sigh*

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I understand totally. The butt brush has helped. She now just stands and waits before we go out. My last experience was like she had a net to catch her poop, drug her butt to make sure it was every where. I do not want anything in the way of what is going out, so I keep the butt hair tangle free.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

_It's a good thing Havee is a boy--
a little girl wouldn't do that would she?_

Oh, yes she would...Shadow is proof of that. She's learned to clean her own dingleberries off, too. In fact, she has become so good at it, she runs from me whenever I try to get near to help. It's as if she's saying, "Mom, I can do it myself!" ound:


----------



## chrismom (Jun 22, 2007)

Ewwwwwwwwwww!!!uke: ound:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar has the same talent when it comes to cleaning his "Territory". My Wife has hair that falls out quite frequently and Radar eats the Hair and when he does his business the poop hangs from the hair which is attached to his rear end and has the "fruit" dangling there just within his reach......uke: 


Then he gets to eat it all on his own....:biggrin1: 


Yuuuuk.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

These pups who eat their poop uke: At least I draw comfort from knowing Shadow's not the only one


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Radar has the same talent when it comes to cleaning his "Territory". My Wife has hair that falls out quite frequently and Radar eats the Hair and when he does his business the poop hangs from the hair which is attached to his rear end and has the "fruit" dangling there just within his reach......uke:
> 
> Then he gets to eat it all on his own....:biggrin1:
> 
> Yuuuuk.....


Omg, Derek, what a visual!!!!!! ound: ound: Hope Radar can do this :brushteeth: all on his own too!! LOL ound:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We've had that problem with poop hanging from his butt. It gets entangled in the fuzz from the little tennis balls that he loves to bite on!

I wouldn't have believed it until I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## Lati49 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a hav named Brandon and I swear he has been here before. He does not clean his butt, but does other things. We got a yorki and I had her in a kennel while Bran played. Came down and the door was open. Found her in about 20 min's. Got the camera out and saw Bran take his left paw and slide the lock and then take his nose and flip it. He also does things that are really bad, such as figering out how to get my yorki pregant. I really thought there was nothing to worry about with the diff in height. I'm depressed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi :welcome: to the forum.

Brandon sounds pretty talented by figuring out how to open the kennel? Did he do it to help your yorkie get out? wow.

Sorry to hear about the unexpected pregnancy.  When are the puppies due?

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonderr if this would qualify for David Lettermen's "STUPID PET TRICKS" segment he has on his show from time to time??? Now I don't agree with the STUPID part because we all know how SMART havs are!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty ate a piece of yarn once. I won't describe it any further. :hand:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Got a visual on that one!! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Eeks!

Poop on a rope!! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok guys....this is an R Rated one.....I call it "TAMPON POOP"!:jaw:


----------



## Lati49 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, His entire misson was to get her out so he could play with her. She was so tiny I put a bell on her neck so we would not step on her so that is how I found her. He had taken her behind a sectional couch. He can open that door on a whim. For instance, if I open his door and I do not open hers....he will. 

I found them locked the first week of June and the Vet says we have to have a c-section. I am glad you asked bc I have misplaced my record and I really must find it soon. She has to go to the vet so she does not have the pups at home. It would probably kill her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lati49 said:


> Yes, His entire misson was to get her out so he could play with her. She was so tiny I put a bell on her neck so we would not step on her so that is how I found her. He had taken her behind a sectional couch. He can open that door on a whim. For instance, if I open his door and I do not open hers....he will.
> 
> I found them locked the first week of June and the Vet says we have to have a c-section. I am glad you asked bc I have misplaced my record and I really must find it soon. She has to go to the vet so she does not have the pups at home. It would probably kill her.


Wow, Brandon is very clever!

Don't worry, even if you can't find the record, you can call the vet and they will be able to tell you when to bring her in. They will probably want to see her a week or so before delivery if she has complications and needs a c-section. Maybe they can spay her at the same time? So it won't happen again? 

Kara


----------



## Lati49 (Jul 15, 2007)

Kara, she is soooo tiny and he is the standard Hav height. I will take her to the vet again tomorrow because she is breathing so heavily, but she still loves to charge after Bran when they go outside. Maybe I can find my note tonight, though I did take her in immediately so in a way the vet knows bc I told them that day!!! I feel better now. I remember the vet telling me, "we would not know so soon". Bran would just die himself if something happened to Chloe!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lati49 said:


> Kara, she is soooo tiny and he is the standard Hav height. I will take her to the vet again tomorrow because she is breathing so heavily, but she still loves to charge after Bran when they go outside. Maybe I can find my note tonight, though I did take her in immediately so in a way the vet knows bc I told them that day!!! I feel better now. I remember the vet telling me, "we would not know so soon". Bran would just die himself if something happened to Chloe!


 Did the vet give you any idea on how likely it is for her to have complications during the pregnancy or when she delivers? Or do they think the puppies might have problems? Have you seen any Hav/yorkie mixes on the internet? Gosh, I know you are probably still shocked over it all. It DOES sound like Bran loves Chloe, especially if he helps her get out of her crate. Yikes. You should get that on film 

Are you selling the puppies? keeping one?

Let me know how it goes at the vet. I hope she's okay, 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Eeks!
> 
> Poop on a rope!! ound:
> 
> Kara


LMBO!!! 

OH, I don't know who's worse, you or Vicki!

My bet's on Vicki though....... eeeeewwwwww!!!!!!!!









Lati49, I hope Chloe does well too! Sneaky lil' Hav devil you have there. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> LMBO!!!
> 
> OH, I don't know who's worse, you or Vicki!
> 
> My bet's on Vicki though....... eeeeewwwwww!!!!!!!!


LOL! Yes, Vicki is a riot!

I have probably *AGED* myself with the "poop on a rope" comment! I'm sure there are some spring chickens on here that have never even heard of, much less SEEN soap on a rope! ound:

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I"ve heard of it Kara! :biggrin1: Thanks for the compliment Marj!:banplease:  :angel:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Well...
> 
> The HSD probably has such "silky" coat it just ***rolls*** gracefully off the coat.
> 
> ...


:flypig: When pigs fly ound: All of my dogs, oops, not the standard poodle although you never know, would qualify for that hd stuff and trust me, it takes a rear in gear to shake them off. :cheer2:


----------



## Lati49 (Jul 15, 2007)

The vet saw 3 pups in the xray, possibly a 4th. The good news is that she said they are at a size she can have them on her own. When I found out how many, I immediately knew she could probably do it. My vote is 4, she does not look heavy.. but she is! Chloe was there all day for a well check.

We are not the first, they are called HAVASHIRE and there is registration when both parents are pure! I did find a photo of one on the internet. They mostly look Havanese. We may be the first where the mom is not the Havanese, however. I still cannot believe that Bran pulled this off. Poor Chloe was still hanging in the air with rear feet suspended upward when I came home that day. I guess I have to consider selling. I am still in shock. I thought she probably only had 2 large pups. My daughter does want one.
I do have film of Brandon opening the kennel bc I put a camera in the kitchen to catch itit!!!. I have to turn the lock part to a wall so he can't do it.


----------

